# Project Simple Subaru Crosstrek



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying that I have not yet began construction, but I have been gathering equipment for a little while and there will be a build coming soon. So Far, I've obtained, ordered or am reusing...

Audison Bit TEN (I'm going to retain the OEM head-unit for looks)
Alpine PDX-V9
Silver Flute 6.5" Wool cones
NXT tweeters (SB Acoustics variant)
Kenwood KFC-XW1200F shallow 12" sub (fiberglass spare tire well enclosure)
Knuconceptz wiring
SDS goodies (CLD tile, MLV, CCF, etc.)

Now, if only the weather would cooperate...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome fellow Subaru owner and I hope the weather does not get the better of you. In the meantime work that Subaru in the snow and let it know it was just owned by the power of a Subaru lol.


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

Su ba roo, Su ba roo, Su ba roo!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm considering a Crosstrek for my next ride, but I want to test drive it in the current craptastic weather we have to see how it handles it. But it'll probably be at least 2 more years.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

A Subaru is bad weather is a thing of beauty. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

And the orange one stands out against snow banks. lol


Jay


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Subarus are made for crappy weather. My Crosstrek sticks to the road like glue. I love it. I've owned it less than two months and I've already pulled a 4x4 SUV and a large delivery van out of the snow. Subarus ability to find traction is nothing short of amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why are you trying to keep the OEM headunit "for looks"? When I was shopping for Subarus (ended up getting an Outback), I distinctly remember the headunit in the Crosstreks looking kinda clunky - your basic double din with a flush mount dash kit. I think an aftermarket unit and some fiberglass/bondo creativity for the bezel would be awesome. 

Maybe I am not remembering correctly or you have a different trim level than what I looked at. Can you post a pic of the factory radio in yours?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

No, its pretty clunky... Dull and boring... But, it functions well and its lackluster looks should do a good job keeping thieves at bay. 

My philosophy going into this... A good stereo system should be heard, but not seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

It's been far too cold to do much of anything, but I did lay a few CLD tiles down in the spare tire well today...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Now I am rethinking my source unit. The Bit TEN that I ordered and was supposed to have in 3 to 4 days is now two weeks late... and I keep reading how lousy the OEM head-unit is on all of the various Subaru forums... I cannot help but doubt my decision to retain it. 

Has anyone here retained the OEM head-unit and had good results with a real processor, rather the the simple LOC's that most of the Subaru forum dudes are likely using?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! Subaru FTW!!! 

Did you get the AE86 harness connectors to allow easy splicing between the factory wiring and head unit?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

chithead said:


> Subscribed! Subaru FTW!!!
> 
> Did you get the AE86 harness connectors to allow easy splicing between the factory wiring and head unit?


I'm still trying to decide whether to retain the OEM head-unit or replace it.

This is a graph outlining the frequency response of the OEM head-unit...



Any thoughts? It *SEEMS* like it's worth attempting to keep to me...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've tried retaining two Subaru head units. Replacing it was the best first upgrade without a doubt. But by you having external tuning ability... definitely worth a shot.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

The HU in my outback was just so bad...I didn't try keeping it though. Actually first thing I did was put in an alpine w910 and even on the stock speakers it was night and day difference. With a little time alignment it was even almost acceptable (ok not really).


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The UPS man just dropped off my Silver Flute/NVX tweeter combo. Just waiting on my processor, some new RCA's and other misc. wires. 

I've got a closet full of goodies and I'm getting excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Thought for the day... Good things come to those who wait. 

It took exactly 3 weeks for my processor to land after ordering... But, imagine my surprise when I picked it up and discovered it was a Bit TEN D, as opposed to the standard Bit TEN... BNIB, with a warranty for $270 plus tax! I feel like I just won the lottery!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I keep telling people that the OEM radio, in through mode, is really not that bad. Sure, the bass rolls off earlier than it should but it's nothing that can't be EQd. 

That said, I replaced mine with an 80PRS and to be honest, not a huge difference with everything flat. This is also with the OEM speakers and the garbage ass OEM under seat "sub". The rolloff may be more noticeable with better speakers and a real sub. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for your input. "Through" mode made a big difference, for sure. I think the OEM unit is going to work out just fine.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Your system will only sound as good as the weakest part in it. Leaving the factory head unit generally makes it that part. You could always make the OEM head unit a false cover to the real head unit. That way everyone looking in see's a stock system. It's been done quite a bit and if there are steering wheel controls those can be connected to control the actual head unit. 

Also, waiting to see a fellow scooby owner's vehicle.  

Go big 10!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I dunno, the Subaru source units are definitely among the worst out there. I agree that it is worth a shot to try integrating it, but I would have a contingency plan for sure.

Also, may I ask why you choose that particular sub? I can tell you from experience that the Kenwood shallow subs are awful. Mediocre output, poor power handling and overall crappy performance. I can't even remember how many of those things we have had to warranty out and ultimately replace with something else because they blew up within weeks of being installed.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm definitely going to roll with the OEM unit unless it just flat out doesn't work well. I like the simple stealth look and want to keep the functionality of the bluetooth and steering wheel controls without having to purchase a ton of doo-dads to make it all work. If the OEM unit is garbage, I'll start looking for a basic double DIN (perhaps with optical out?).

As for the Kenwood sub... Definitely not my first choice. Wasn't even on my list of contenders. I snagged it in a trade for a head-unit that I had zero use for. I feel like I basically got it for free. I'm just using it to hold me over until I can upgrade it, most likely with the Alpine unit.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck finding a double din w optical. Add far as I know only the older Alpines do. I think some of the current ones may have them too if you get the euro or aussie version. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ritual (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Beaver, I'm in the middle of doing an install on my 14 Forester XT, so I'm in the same position as you with the factory HU. I've also changed it to through mode and turned off loudness, and that's made a good change in just the stock equipment. I'm going to be using a JL Cleansweep that I have from a previous Subaru install, but since it's been figured out how to defeat the eq, it'll really just be an overpriced LOC. EQ will be handled by a MiniDSP setup. Hopefully it will work out ok for us to keep the factory unit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No, there is still some pre-eq it'll do. It'll be worth putting it in. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Just FYI: I will say that - surprisingly - Rockford makes a decent sounding shallow sub. It is even from the entry level line, so it is inexpensive and readily available. Believe it or not, they have great tonality and reasonable extension out of small sealed boxes. If you have a bit more room to port one though, the next line up does handle power better:

PRIME Subwoofers - R2SD2-12 - Rockford Fosgate®

PUNCH Subwoofers - P3SD2-12 - Rockford Fosgate®

Anyway, GL with the install. I do like that car, we had one in the shop recently and it was nice.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

My car stinks of resin. I hope to have updates soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

If this were Facebook, I would "like" the beav's post above. Ahh, the smell of fiberglass in the morning.


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

Fellow Crosstrek owner checking in. It looks like we are both at the same point in the install process. I've got the rear deadened and the spare well tub all glassed up. I got that same smell going on, lol. 

I'm even using the same sub. I picked it because it was cheap and fit my installation specs. Also, I've never used anything Kenwood except a head unit before and I'm always up for trying something new. I'll be starting my own install thread this weekend, hopefully with a mostly finished hatch. I'm working on a plan to put everything back there under the existing floor. Everything being sub, amp and passive crossovers.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I've had to cheat and get a little help. I've never worked with fiberglass and didn't want the enclosure to be my first stab at it, so I'm farming it out... A friend of of friend is an excellent fabricator and he is taking on the enclosure for me. We're eliminating the stock floor, entirely. I'll keep it set aside in the shed and be able to return to stock in the blink of an eye, if need be. 

I have a plan to tackle my own fiberglass project later on in the Summer... But, that project is top secret for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with getting help or having someone do the work. For me though I really like the fabrication part of the install, its a great creative outlet. And glassing really isn't too hard. Honestly the spare tire well is a great place to start since it is more functional than cosmetic. I've done door panels to. Fiberglass really is some amazing stuff.

In my Impreza I had created a new floor in the rear about 3 inches higher than the original. This time I'm trying to keep the floor in the OEM location. I may still make a duplicate of it if the OEM vibrates too much.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting. I spent about an hour this morning looking at the underfloor cargo trays and trying to figure out where to place everything. There is room under there, if you get creative on the placement.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Yep. There is easily 2 cubes of available space in there. A shallow 12, a 5 channel amp and a processor is going to be a piece of cake. We're planning ahead, too. I'll have no problem upgrading the sub and adding a second amp later. :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a thread started, take a look when you get a chance:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../161145-2014-subaru-xv-crosstrek-install.html


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Started working on my doors today...





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice to see you got some work in on the XV. Good weather is right around the corner! I was hoping to start getting into the doors on my XV this weekend, but it doesn't look like I'll have time.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Rarrr... The Bit Ten D that I waited a month for has a bad channel. Zero output on channel 1. I can swap RCA's and it switches from channel to channel, so I know it's not the amp... I hope my replacement unit arrives in a much more timely fashion. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDNY (Feb 12, 2014)

I've seen a lot of complaints here about Audison's quality and failures out of the box.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I guess I'm going to find out how high the Silver Flutes will play without sounding terrible, temporarily. Dunno what else to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

A few more pics of what I've got going on. A few changes will be made down the road, but it's semi-functional, as-is...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The Bit TEN issues aside, I'm really impressed with how everything sounds, thus far. The tweeter(s) should be amazing when both are running, as the sound from one is wonderful. The Silver Flutes sound great for what they are and the el cheapo Kenwood sub provides more than enough output for my taste. 

I've played with the crossovers, time alignment and a little bit of EQ, but I'm not going to get too in depth with it until I get my Bit TEN replaced. Everything sounds good enough for whom its for, for now. \\m//


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks awesome! Did you ditch your spare tire completely or is it underneath your sub and amp? I'd like to see some more pics of the backside of your sub enclosure.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

My new processor landed and I threw it back in on Saturday. I'm very impressed with this Rockford piece. Hands down better than the Audison in every way. I cannot wait to start tinkering now that all of my channels are functioning.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty sweet they sent you a Bit Ten D but useless when not working properly. Nice combo there with the Silver Flutes and NVX tweeter!

What are your xover points and how is the soundstage height?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I much prefer this 360.3 to the Bit TEN D. No contest. 

As for crossovers, right now I'm playing with 48 dB slopes because I can, but my default tune has been 24dB slopes at 80, 80-2500 and 2750 on up. 

Stage height seems great to me, but I'm probably not as picky as some. This is my all around best sounding car ever, fwiw.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't used the Bit Ten D, but I own a BitOne, and I've done a couple of 360.3's and I find the software to be VERY similar. I also find the RF piece has had more hiss at low volumes (noise floor.) What do you like better about it?
I like the Audison controller 1000000x better than the RF piece, myself.
Not trying to be a d*ck, if it seems that way, but I'm actually interested in your opinion.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats on the completed build. I found 2.5 kHz to be the best center point between those tweets and midbass. I'm using the exact same pairing in a home speaker cabinet. 

I also agree with the 360.3 being a better DSP. The audison DRC is way nicer than the 360.3 controller. But the full PEQ on all 8 channels of the 360.3 is hard to top. But that's just my opinion.

FYI, I'm getting the silver flute 8" in my RAV4.  

And as always. Go Big10!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

that`s all the pictures? come on!


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> that`s all the pictures? come on!





BEAVER said:


> I have a plan to tackle my own fiberglass project later on in the Summer... But, that project is top secret for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the top secret project will be totally photographed


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

There aren't many pics because I farmed out the fiberglass work. I've never done fiberglass and was just too impatient to wait for the winter that would never end. At some point I'd like to tear everything out and start over. While it's solid now, I'd like to leave room for a second amplifier. I'm kinda itching to double up on power and try a 3-way up front.


----------

